

Google’s indoor maps arrive in India - ajaxguy
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/03/05/googles-indoor-maps-arrive-in-india-so-you-dont-get-lost-in-shopping-malls/#!ywa5w

======
scorpion032
There seems to be a large team of Google Maps based in Bangalore. Probably one
of the reasons why India went first, for the Indoor Maps.

~~~
mjn
I'm not sure where was actually first; I think at this point they exist in a
lot of cities. I noticed them in Copenhagen some months ago, e.g.
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Fisketorvet+Shopping+Cente...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Fisketorvet+Shopping+Center/@55.6622324,12.5617723,18z)

------
alukima
Not sure if there was a beta but these have been around at least for a couple
of months. I was able to tour the inside of several restaurants near my
apartment in Pune.

